# Clang problem upgrading Libcaca?



## Hanky-panky (Mar 11, 2014)

I do have problem upgrading Libcaca.


```
caca_test-export.o:(.rodata._ZTV10ExportTest[_ZTV10ExportTest]+0x30): undefined reference to `CppUnit::Test::resolveTestPath(std::__1::basic_string<char, std::__1::char_traits<char>, std::__1::allocator<char> > const&) const'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1
```
I think it is related with Clang, then I do not have any idea about how to fix it.

Can someone help?


----------

